# El bode en orcad alguien sabe??



## victor zapata (Ene 27, 2007)

Como puedo ver en el orcad la respuesta en frecuencia de un Filtro, el diagrama de bode de amplitud y fase??


----------



## ZandoZtorm (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola:

BUeno, primero diseñas tu circuito y pones los maracadores de voltaje o corriente en la salida y en la entrada, como sabes. Luego creas un nuevo archivo de simulacion  de simulacion( New simulation profile) y le pones..a ver maso menos unos 10 milisegundo..(10ms)...en el cuadro de Run to time Luego le das a play y te aparecen la señal de salida y de entrada en  diferentes colores....Ahora si presta bastante atensión.......para hacer el bode.....!!!!!!!

Mira abajo de las graficas se puede apreciar  :   V(V1:+)     y     V(R1:2)    en diferentes colores, generalmente uno rojo y el otro verde....pues identifica cual de esos dos   V(V1:+)    o    V(R1:2)     es la onda de entrada....    ahora dale doble click a   V(V1:+)     o     V(R1:2)   cualquiera que sea tu salida y copia lo siguiente:  Por ejemplo si mi señal de entrada es  V(V1:+) en color verde  y mi salida es  V(R1:2)   en color rojo....entonces le doy doble click en V(R1:2) y se abre una ventana, en esa ventana tendras q copiar ::::::
DB(salida/entrada) = DB(V(R1:2)/V(V1:+))

NOta, si gustas....despues de haber hecho el bode...ya puedes eliminar la entrada....dandole un click encima de V(V1:+)     y luego le das a supr(teclado)..... 
BYE


----------

